# Hauling Help



## uncleo (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm a one man show so as I'm getting older hauling all my drops and tool bags around is really starting to be a pain. I know the smart idea would be to hire some bright eyed young guy and have he do the lugging but for now it's just me and my old bones. All my non spray equipment packs pretty well in the two sherwin williams bags I got a while back but I've always used big canvas laundry sacks for my drops so I'm thinking something like a large hockey equipment bag with wheels might be a good solution but I thought I'd ask what you solo guys use? 

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I have not yet shopped, decided, purchased, and etc. But lots of companies are now making modular, stackable, rollable tool box systems. The one I posted below is Milwaukee "packout" but pretty much everyone makes them now (dewalt, craftsman, rigid, etc.) I'm going to end up with one of those systems at some point.

You'll just have to see if any of those large bottom boxes have the volume you need for your drops.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

A dolly with stackable totes would seem to work relatively well. Same idea as the Milwaukee system above, but probably a lot cheaper.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I used a collapsible hand truck in the platform truck position….I’d often stack 6 totes, and bungee step ladders on top of totes, & even small extendable planks…came in handy when doing projects solo in Metro areas & having to park blocks from job sites…


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Adding wheels to any set-up seems to eventually make them very heavy - they tend to become a "catch-all" (you still have to lift them in and out of the vehicle- hernia time). For that reason I avoid wheeled toolboxes, but there no reason you couldn't use a dolly with a standard box set-up.
(the handles on the Rigid lock together, or they can be used separately for lifting/carrying)

I keep this in this arrangement at all times. The inside of the boxes can be accessed without taking them apart.

-Sets of two are pretty light.
-Sets of three are manageable, but bulky.

No more than three, or they are too heavy to lift.

EDIT: We keep the tarps folded, and they just sit on top of everything. We usually carry in a few at a time on top of the bins, or pick them up as a stack. Can't imagine carrying them in anything- too heavy!


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

uncleo said:


> I'm a one man show so as I'm getting older hauling all my drops and tool bags around is really starting to be a pain. I know the smart idea would be to hire some bright eyed young guy and have he do the lugging but for now it's just me and my old bones. All my non spray equipment packs pretty well in the two sherwin williams bags I got a while back but I've always used big canvas laundry sacks for my drops so I'm thinking something like a large hockey equipment bag with wheels might be a good solution but I thought I'd ask what you solo guys use?
> 
> Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


I use a large rubbermaid tote to carry all my drops but it gets pretty heavy when it's full. I usually empty it halfway when I need to move the tote and then when I get it where it needs to be I can fill it back up. I like some of the stackable tool boxes you guys have, might move in that direction eventually.


----------



## Madriverpainting (Aug 21, 2020)

I use the same rigid box set up, and love it. I especially like how they are waterproof for the back of my truck in the summer. My drops are all in bins that are too big 🤣 so that doesn’t help with what you are asking. I’m certainly following to see what others do!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I use a small rolling scaffold for all my move in’s. That then I work off. So unless it Is a very oddball spot. I don’t use a ladder. I have two of them. With one I can reach a 9’ ceiling. The smaller one 8’. I set them with a extra plank When I need it. Set up like steps. The ones I have are made by Perry


----------



## OT Painting (Mar 2, 2019)

uncleo said:


> I'm a one man show so as I'm getting older hauling all my drops and tool bags around is really starting to be a pain. I know the smart idea would be to hire some bright eyed young guy and have he do the lugging but for now it's just me and my old bones. All my non spray equipment packs pretty well in the two sherwin williams bags I got a while back but I've always used big canvas laundry sacks for my drops so I'm thinking something like a large hockey equipment bag with wheels might be a good solution but I thought I'd ask what you solo guys use?
> 
> Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


I’ve been using this for a few years now. As long as you fold up your drops you can pack as lot inside.


----------



## 54pontiac (Jan 7, 2014)

All those boxes look heavy to me. I use plastic laundry baskets. When my back groans, I only fill them halfway and make more trips. For tools I use the flimsier milk crates, a 5-gallon bucket and sometimes cardboard paint boxes. Since I am only 125 lbs, I can get by with Type III extension ladders. But things do get heavy sometimes!


----------

